
Stop It. Google Won't Buy Twitter.  - lotusleaf1987
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/09/stop_it_google_wont_buy_twitter
======
yhvh
Could someone make all scientific journals free to read, I'm super fucked off
stealing access through various student friends accounts.

~~~
yhvh
I definitely value the fact that approving the content of journals is a costly
business, it's just a frustration of mine. I apologise for the tone.

~~~
mayank
It's a costly business for the people doing the actual reviewing, ie the
scholars who essentially work for free. Academic publishing is, I hope, the
next industry to be reformed by open access web archives, although I'll be the
first to admit that it's a long way away. So I think it's perfectly fine for
you to be "fucked off".

~~~
carbocation
Despite accepting basically everything that is valid science (typically a much
lower bar than is required to publish in most journals), PLOS One has had a
consistently increasing impact factor. In other words, the open access
approach is getting some respect from scientists who produce the original
material.

------
sahaj
google may eventually buy twitter, but they'll wait for the valuation to drop.
twitter is an awesome technology, but i'm not sure how well and how long
someone can monetize it.

~~~
alain94040
Delayed tweets could make money.
[http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/09/30/a-real-business-
mode...](http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/09/30/a-real-business-model-for-
twitter/)

~~~
aberkowitz
Failure of similar idea -

Diggnation used to have a tiered system - subscribe and get everything early,
don't subscribe and wait a day or two. This worked until someone thoughtfully
[and illegally] created a mirror that provided subscriber time access to non
subscribers.

I believe that Diggnation no longer has a subscription service.

